# Wago Software für 750-841



## katze (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Frage: Ich habe mir das Starterpaket von Wago mit dem Controller 750-841 zugelegt, mitsamt Prog-Kabel, Software etc.
Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, ob mit der Wago-IO-pro CAA (759-332 (Version 2.2)) der Contoller programmiert werden kann...
Oder kann dies nur über die CoDeSys- Oberfläche gemacht werden?

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## MSB (12 Januar 2009)

Wago IO-Pro CAA = Codesys

Kannst du den Controller denn bei Datei-Neu auswählen.
Falls nein, dann wende dich an den Wago-Support,
ich habe vor kurzem dann problemlos einen Download-Link auf die neueste Version bekommen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## katze (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo Manell,

ich habe die ganze Geschichte unter CoDeSys am laufen.
Wenn ich aber die ganze Sache unter WAGO IO-PRO CAA starte, kann ich den Contoller (-841) nicht auswählen.
Ich habe vom Wago Support bereits einen Update-Link bekommen, der updatet allerdings nur die CoDeSys Software, d.h. mit der Wago IO Pro CAA kann ich so nichts machen...

Jürgen


----------



## MSB (12 Januar 2009)

Die Wago IO Pro CAA ist Codesys, genau genommen ist es nichts anderes als Codesys + Wago-Targets.

Insofern glaube ich habe ich dein Problem nicht wirklich verstanden.
Primär bekommst du mit den Wago-Update Links aktuelle Targets (neue Hardware, Firmwareversionen ...)

Allerdings ist die Bestellnummer die du geschrieben hast:
759-332 nicht IO-PRO CAA sondern IO Pro 32, und mit der kann der 841er wirklich nicht programmiert werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

